# WI LR Drakes Bay Outlaw QA2, M.H.



## rwilke (Mar 10, 2010)

Jesse is a beautiful black lab that throws yellow. He is out of AFC Field of Dreams Grade A Beef M.H.,QA2 X Field of Dreams Blowing in the Wind J.H. He is eic and cnm clear, his hips are OFA Excellent and his elbows are normal. He is CERF'ed. Jesse is actively hunted on pheasants and waterfowl. His personality and demeanor are superb. He loves every person and dog he meets. He is available for natural breedings in Wisconsin between mid April and December.

Rick Wilke (715) 570-9944
[email protected]


----------

